
Show HN: No coding needed to track form submit events in Google Analytics - vishnuvvn
http://blog.customerlabs.co/post/162785970698/tracking-form-submits-in-google-analytics-without-coding
======
Everula
Hey, interesting stuff, indeed time-saving for digital marketers. Can you
please elaborate more on the difference between Action Recorder and Google Tag
Manager? Thanks!

~~~
vishnuvvn
Hey Action Recorder is an alternate to GTM, however you don't need to write
code to track events like button clicks, form submits, add to cart etc

